# New Rhom



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

here's my new rhom, from Ash's. i made a deal w/ a guy in michigan for my breeder gold macs, for him. he's slowly adjusting after only 2 days, still pretty skittish. i wanna say he is in the 13"-14" range.

what's really weird is the raphael catfish in there w/ him, that was there w/ my macs. he likes to swim under the rhom when the lights are dim, sometimes swimming around his head, as well. i dunno if he figures he wants the rhom leftovers, or if he has a death wish.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

very nice. take some pictures with the lights on when he's adjusted so we can see him a little better.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

A little change of pace for ya primetime.. He looks really nice! Have to get some better pics up when you dont have to dim your lights.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

fett529 said:


> very nice. take some pictures with the lights on when he's adjusted so we can see him a little better.


will do. it is hard to see 'em with all the dark gravel and background, and the metallic blue reflects the flash alot.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

here's from when i got him sunday...prior to a good scrub of the algae off the back and with a different background.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

ive seen this one in person.. very nice!!! did you trade your macs to ash?

thats what i did to get my rhom macs plus a lttle cash


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i also have 3 giant danios in there and 3 glowlite tetras. he's real active w/ low lighting, making a kind of go for the danios. they might be alright cuz they are so fast and seem to be able to avoid them. with the lights all out, i dunno, lol. i'm hoping the tetras are too small to feast on.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

looks awesome man, i'm envios.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

jmax611 said:


> looks awesome man, i'm envios.


thanks, man. now that i have a monster, that's all i want! more big p's...in time.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

did you haven to measure this guy b4 you put him in the tank?


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

jmax611 said:


> did you haven to measure this guy b4 you put him in the tank?


no. i wanted to, but i was more concerned and anxious about getting him acclimated as soon as possible, after the trip. i'm going by comparing him to a ruler outside the tank, far from totally accurate. i think 13"-14"...maybe more/less? what did you think when you saw him cramped into the tank at ash's?

i had a 10" rhom a while back. this guy is much much larger. i can't imagine what a 16"-17"+ must look like in person, or "frankenstein" for that matter.

i def. wanna try the drip system idea, in the future, after my next move.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

yea i would guess pretty close to 14" that one is about the same szize as the one i got from him. if you dont mind me asking what did he set you back?


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

jmax611 said:


> yea i would guess pretty close to 14" that one is about the same szize as the one i got from him. if you dont mind me asking what did he set you back?


nothing







i got him + cash$$$ for my macs, but he charged robert $750. so, in reality, $750. i thought it was still a little high for the size, but it's worth it, he is awesome looking. i often see large fish this size, and think they get kinda ugly when they get this big, but not this species, for sure! i'm lovin' the red eyes contrasted w/ the black body. it looks badass.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

fett529 said:


> looks awesome man, i'm envios.


fett, grow out your manny, and everyone on this board will be envious


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

primetime3wise said:


> looks awesome man, i'm envios.


fett, grow out your manny, and everyone on this board will be envious








[/quote]
haha i'm working on it. this guys a keeper for sure though. he's got tons of character after only a week.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

nice pick up


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks Great, congrats and best of luck with him.


----------



## si 74 (Apr 10, 2006)

very handsome fish congrats, I'm jealous.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice monster, congrats primetime


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

thats a sweet rhom primetime


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

thanks, guys. he is real active w/ dim lighting. like most p's that are acclimating, he freezes up with the lights on.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

large rhoms totally rule(14 inch plus) I wouldnt trade mine for anything , he is 16 inches and by far the best fish i have ever had. You will really enjoy him.
good luck


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

nice, looks just like mine!!


----------



## rhombeus83 (Jan 26, 2009)

beautiful rhomb...


----------

